# frequent posters



## sallyann (4 Mar 2009)

Frequent posters - are they sad and lonely folk who spend all day surfing the net looking for people to debate with?


----------



## Smashbox (4 Mar 2009)

Must be.. who upset you sallyann?


----------



## efm (4 Mar 2009)

sallyann said:


> Frequent posters - are they sad and lonely folk who spend all day surfing the net looking for people to debate with?


 
You're just jealous!!!


----------



## Chocks away (4 Mar 2009)

sallyann said:


> Frequent posters - are they sad and lonely folk who spend all day surfing the net looking for people to debate with?


Hey, watch it  sallyann! You'll be joining us after twenty more posts. Unless you tick the opt out box, "I feel good right now and don't want to join the sad club". Terms and conditions apply.


----------



## mathepac (4 Mar 2009)

sallyann said:


> Frequent posters - are they sad and lonely folk who spend all day surfing the net looking for people to debate with?


Maybe, but some might also be nice people who have a bit of experience or expertise in specific relevant areas they wish to pass on, like MandaC & Smashbox for bargains and free food (not me though, I'm happy enough to be lumped in with your original grouping.)


----------



## Smashbox (4 Mar 2009)

flattery will get you everywhere with me mathe..

Looking at her last posts it must be me whos offended her!


----------



## car (5 Mar 2009)

sallyann said:


> Frequent posters - are they sad and lonely folk who spend all day surfing the net looking for people to debate with?



Is this some type of life realisation moment, like just before you get married you say "oh no, what am I doing?",  but you still get married?


Seriously, If youre speaking about AAM then unless most of your frequent posts are in "the depths" then no, its advice that youre giving and looking for as theres very little debate just questions and answers.

If you want sad and lonely folk who like debating head over to boards


----------



## TarfHead (5 Mar 2009)

car said:


> If you want sad and lonely folk who like debating head over to boards


 
What about people like me, who are registered to both (AAM & boards) ? Sure it's something to do when I'm not listening to my Leonard Cohen and The Smiths CDs  ?


----------



## Smashbox (5 Mar 2009)

Tarf, you're a traitor to the good name of AAM.. now I really must find someone as sad and lonely as me.. to debate with..


----------



## Chocks away (5 Mar 2009)

TarfHead said:


> What about people like me, who are registered to both (AAM & boards) ? Sure it's something to do when I'm not listening to my Leonard Cohen and The Smiths CDs  ?


Possibly bi polar?


----------



## Caveat (6 Mar 2009)

car said:


> Seriously, If youre speaking about AAM then unless most of your frequent posts are in "the depths" then no, its advice that youre giving and looking for as theres very little debate just questions and answers.


 
Anyway, those with a high post count could not have been posting mainly in the depths as posts there are not counted.


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Mar 2009)

Facebook, anyone?

Moved to _Shooting the Breeze_ to stop you all from building up your post counts.

MWAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA..........


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Mar 2009)

And to stop the OP from posting here ( he he he )


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

Dr. Evil I presume?


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> And to stop the OP from posting here ( he he he )


 
Muahaha


----------



## Gordanus (6 Mar 2009)

so where else do frequent posters post? Just on AAM or also on Boards? or have you a whole string of different posting places?  Is there a poll possible?


----------



## Smashbox (7 Mar 2009)

I'm just a sad old AAM'er.. no boards for me.


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Mar 2009)

Did look at boards but find AAM a much closer community.


----------



## gipimann (7 Mar 2009)

I'm an AAM-er, a boardsie and a biker.ie "head" as well!   How sad is that!!


----------



## Caveat (8 Mar 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Did look at boards but find AAM a much closer community.



I agree.

_Boards_._ie_ whilst having much wider forum appeal, is just _chaotic_ IMO with far too little moderation.


----------



## S.L.F (8 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> I agree.
> 
> _Boards_._ie_ whilst having much wider forum appeal, is just _chaotic_ IMO with far too little moderation.


 
If you are registered on Boards.ie have a look at the prison forum.

Great entertainment!


----------



## DavyJones (8 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> I agree.
> 
> _Boards_._ie_ whilst having much wider forum appeal, is just _chaotic_ IMO with far too little moderation.




I agree, it can get pretty childlike overthere. I'll stick with the growns up please.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Mar 2009)

Davy, where are the grown ups?!


----------



## TarfHead (8 Mar 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Possibly bi polar?



Would that not be if I had 2 profiles on AAM, and debated with myself  ? 2 of my personalities could then each be Frequent Posters.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Purple (8 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Anyway, those with a high post count could not have been posting mainly in the depths as posts there are not counted.



No, posting crap down here used to count (how do you think mine got so high?).

I’m not registered on boards but I am on a few history sites and moderate on a American  one (Yanks are way different creatures on discussion forums and take the whole “Community” thing very seriously, with “Please pray for my sick mother” type threads popping up and getting pages of replies including prayers and quotes from the Bible).


----------



## DavyJones (8 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> No, posting crap down here used to count (how do you think mine got so high?).
> 
> I’m not registered on boards but I am on a few history sites and moderate on a American  one (Yanks are way different creatures on discussion forums and take the whole “Community” thing very seriously, with “Please pray for my sick mother” type threads popping up and getting pages of replies including prayers and quotes from the Bible).





Your as deep as your name suggests Go on, which site do you mod on? I promise not to troll


----------



## Purple (8 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Your as deep as your name suggests Go on, which site do you mod on? I promise not to troll



Not a chance!


----------



## Smashbox (8 Mar 2009)

Purple, are we all in your prayers every night though?


----------



## DavyJones (8 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Not a chance!



Give us a clue, are you Purple there aswell. I see many hours of going through random USA sites to find you


----------



## Purple (8 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Give us a clue, are you Purple there aswell. I see many hours of going through random USA sites to find you



No, I picked a historical figure, one of my heroes; an English shipping clerk.


----------



## DavyJones (8 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> No, I picked a historical figure, one of my heroes; an English shipping clerk.




Cryptic clue, eh? Watch out for a new member. I 'll be the guy talking about water


----------



## Simeon (8 Mar 2009)

Did this shipping clerk finish up in Davy Jones's Locker. Or did he ever go to sea? Didn't Dickens do a stint as a shipping clerk? He certainly wrote about one in one of his lesser known titles. Are we getting anywhere near Purple? Before we start tapping American sites


----------



## Purple (8 Mar 2009)

Simeon said:


> Did this shipping clerk finish up in Davy Jones's Locker. Or did he ever go to sea? Didn't Dickens do a stint as a shipping clerk? He certainly wrote about one in one of his lesser known titles. Are we getting anywhere near Purple? Before we start tapping American sites


Very cold.


----------



## juke (8 Mar 2009)

Churchill? 
Purple you said said no to Davy even if he promised not to troll? What if we promise to TROLL regularly?


----------



## Simeon (8 Mar 2009)

Well done juke! You beat me to it Now, I'm off across the pond!


----------



## DavyJones (8 Mar 2009)

Nice , ye saved me a lot of thinking


----------



## cole (9 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> No, I picked a historical figure, one of my heroes; an English shipping clerk.


 
Could it be Edmund Morel?


----------



## Purple (9 Mar 2009)

cole said:


> Could it be Edmund Morel?



Gold star for you!


----------



## Towger (9 Mar 2009)

http://www.armchairgeneral.com/

No wonder you don't finish work until 8 in the evening. Do you children not feel neglected. 

Now www.sofagombeenman.com is where the action is at, a virtual world were everyone can pretend to run a banana republic with their hands in each others pockets, the banks falling over each other to handout money and the central bank and regulator in cohorts with the lot of them.


----------



## cole (9 Mar 2009)

purple said:


> gold star for you!


:d


----------



## shootingstar (9 Mar 2009)

This thread is so typical, swaying off the topic. Cant we get it put back into one of the main forums so the OP can carry on being miserable (she cant post in here) and Smashbox can carry on clearly annoying her.. 

im sorry (before everyone gives out to me) hawhaw..


----------



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

I tend to do that a lot SS!


----------



## Purple (9 Mar 2009)

Towger said:


> http://www.armchairgeneral.com/
> 
> No wonder you don't finish work until 8 in the evening. Do you children not feel neglected.


It gets worse; that's not the user name I have as a moderator (ok, I lied a little bit) so there's another few hundred posts in there from me as well


----------



## dockingtrade (11 Mar 2009)

what do frequent posters do that allows them to frequently post.

me: 
surfing net all day im work as im getting the boot soon (i wasnt classed as a frequent poster until i got the tap on the shoulder  )


----------

